#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Большая потеря для линии Сакья

## Маша_ла

26 мая, в Индии, в Чантре, в Дзонгсар Институте, в конце учения Лам Дре, даваемого нескольким тысячам человек Его Святейшеством Сакья Тризином, в возрасте 88 лет, ушел из жизни Кхенпо Кунга Вангчук Ринпоче, настоятель Дзонгсар Института, один из коренных учителей Его Святейшества Далай Ламы, очень знающий и продвинутый человек.
В Тибете, Кхен Ринпоче был учеником предыдущей реинкарнации Дзонгсара Ринпоче, великого учителя Джамьянга Кхенце Чоки Лодро. Благодаря этой связи, в возрасте 60 с лишним лет, после 20-летней отсидки в китайской тюрьме, Кхен Ринпоче получил 2 письма от Дзонгсара Ринпоче и по его просьбе, пешком пришел в Индию, где Кхен Ринпоче стал настоятелем монастыря под названием Институт Дзонгсара в Чантре, построенным Дзонгсаром Ринпоче, в храме которого помещаются более 4 тыс. человек, и в котором живут и учатся около 500 человек. Кхен Ринпоче был настоятелем этого монастыря и организатором учения Лам Дре в этом году, которое давал глава линии Сакья, Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин, и в конце которого Кхен Ринпоче и ушел из жизни.

Вот жизнеописание этого учителя с сайта Фонда Кхенце на английском языке, видео и фото ссылки:

Dzongsar Khenchen Ngawang Kunga Wangchuk was born into a nomadic family in 1921 in Kham Dege, in eastern Tibet. Some knew him as Khenpo Kunga Wangchuk, but his innumerable accomplishments earned him the title "Rinpoche" or "Khenpo Rinpoche" among his friends and students. When Khenpo Rinpoche was a child he studied with working nomads. At the age of 18, he joined Dhocip Monastery (a monastery in the Sakya lineage) near his home. After that he became a homeless ascetic, embracing the religion of the Buddha, and then went on to study Buddhist philosophy at Kham Je Dzongsar institute, a famous shedra in Tibet.  

At the age of 19, Khenpo Rinpoche realized very clearly that there is nothing to love or attach to in Samsara; therefore he promised to practice the Dharma. He received teachings on many profound Sutras and Tantras from his root lamas,  Jamyang Khyentse Chökyi Lödrö and Dhocip Khen Po Thupten Gyaltsen. At that time there was not any electricity, so Rinpoche had to make butter lamps from his meal to see his books. Sometimes he would study until the sun rose. 

When Rinpoche was 28 years old, he became a khenpo's assistant and taught Buddhist philosophy to many other disciples. At the age of 30, he  was given the essential responsibility of teaching his own monastery's monks as a khenpo in Dhocip Monastery.

In 1955, Jamyang Khyentse Chökyi Lödrö went to Lhasa. Khenpo Rinpoche was very sad to part from his teacher. He had requested that Jamyang Khyentse Chökyi Lodrö take him along, but he was told to stay in Tibet for the sake of the Buddha, Dharma, and all sentient beings. Perhaps he could come later. Soon after, Jamyang Khyentse Chökyi Lödrö traveled through Utsang, central Tibet, to Sikkim, India. In 1959, he passed into nirvana. Khenpo Rinpoche never saw him again. He remained at the monastery as head khenpo. However, due to the politics of the time, Rinpoche was put into prison from the age of 39 to 61--22 years of punishment for being a spiritual teacher. 


Khenpo Rinpoche was released from prison in 1981, when he was 61. He returned to his village in Tibet for one year. During this time he received two letters from his root lama's reincarnation, Dzongsar Jamyang Khyentse Rinpoche, asking him to come to India. Khenpo Rinpoche decided to go to India, even though he was physically not well. When he left his family and villagers he told them that he was going on a pilgrimage to Lhasa, but secretly he went to India. He had quite an adventure, passing through many different places and encountering many different languages. He arrived safely in Sikkim seven months later andlater, where he had the great joy of meeting Dzongsar Khyentse Rinpoche..

In 1983, at the age of 63, he started to teach Dzongsar Khyentse Rinpoche and seven other students in Sikkim. Two years later, Dzongsar institute was founded at Bir in India by Dzongsar Khyentse Rinpoche, who appointed Khenpo Rinpoche as the head abbot. Year after year the Institute grew; eventually there wasn't enough room for all the monks and no space for extensions.  In 2002 Dzongsar Khyentse Rinpoche and Khenpo Rinpoche discussed building a new monastery, Dzongsar Khyentse Chökyi Lödrö Institute, in Chauntra. Khenpo Rinpoche went to Taiwan, where he drew support from many generous Dharma sponsors to build the new institute. The old Dzongsar Institute became Deer Park.  The monastery in Chauntra is now a great facility with a huge temple in the middle surrounded by the kitchen, dining hall, library, and residence of the high root lamas. There are also over 250 rooms for the resident monks. The institute is thriving and is considered one of the top institutions of Buddhist higher education, similar to an Ivy League university in the west.

Khenpo Rinpoche lived simply and without the luxuries that he provided for his students. Rinpoche's life had many stories, and here I'm telling only a drop in the ocean

Вот видео про этого человека, сделанное Фондом Кхенце, при участии Дзонгсара Ринпоче:

http://www.khyentsefoundation.org/me...e_video_sm.mov

Вот фотки Ринпоче и монастыря Дзонгсар Института в Чантре, строительство которого на фотках еще не полностью завершено, фотки сделаны в 2005 г. Ринпоче был настоятелем этого монастыря.

http://picasaweb.google.com/simhanad...KungaWangchuck 

Пусть он переродится поскорее на благо всех!

----------


## Pasha

Мне очень жаль

----------


## Dondhup

Пусть он переродится поскорее на благо всех живых сущест!

----------


## sidhi

ОМ АМИ ДЭВА ХРИ

----------

